# How things have changed in the Search Engine World



## Clinton (Aug 10, 2006)

Ah, where are the days when the Internet was young and you could get your site on page 1 on each of the many popular search engines? Today, there are two and half relevant search engines and millions more sites, all trying to get to page one.

And you wonder why it's so hard to drive traffic to your site?

Today's reality is sobering. Now you need money—lots of it—to make a difference on the search engines. Pay-per-click is really the only option if you want substantial, immediate traffic to your site. But how long will it take you before you are defeated by the system?

Say you're on page four, paying 25 cents a click. By the time the surfer gets to your site, he or she has already been presented with sixty (!) links. Their head is spinning by the time they get to your ad. What are the chances they'll buy YOUR stuff after seeing so much similar stuff? That's IF they get to page four.

So you decide to spend more per click. You spend twice as much and get twice as much traffic or more. Now you're spending exponentially more money to be on page two, because your clicks cost more and your traffic has mushroomed.

So now PERHAPS you'll get an order or two. But have you really covered the costs of acquiring these sales? Doubtful. Before you know it, you get sucked into paying even more per traffic, because it's like drugs: The more you get, the more you want. Now you're spending thousands of dollars and wonder what the @#$% has happened and how you got into this mess.

So, you see, just putting up a site and designing T-shirts does not a business make. Competition is fierce in EVERY field you get into and in T-shirts it is probably more so, because the barrier to entry is low.

So what are your options? Get FREE traffic. How are you going to do that?

I don't have answers for everything, but you've got your work cut out for you.

Happy selling!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*

Wow, thanks Clinton. Now I am really depressed! j/k


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*



> Today's reality is sobering. Now you need money—lots of it—to make a difference on the search engines. Pay-per-click is really the only option if you want substantial, immediate traffic to your site. But how long will it take you before you are defeated by the system?


Actually, this isn't true at all. You don't need money (or lots of it) to make a difference on the search engines.

Pay per click isn't the only option.

Instead of the "teaser" marketing pre-article, why not just lay out the facts 

Most of what site owners need to know about improving their rankings can be found right on Google's website at www.google.com/webmasters

With time and work, most people can get ranked decently for relevant terms.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*



Jasonda said:


> Wow, thanks Clinton. Now I am really depressed! j/k


 
IF I can rank on keyword searches for the stuff I do, then anyone can. 

Google is my teacher, so is MSN and Yahoo. 
They lay it out for you to learn the basics, provide bundles of resources of how to do it right and how NOT to Pollute the web. *For FREE.*

Im not a SEO guru, 
I'm a person that offers content that users can use. 
I'm not greedy, i share and place out links and adsense ads to alternative resources off MY web pages.

You can always get a Cafe Press store too. They advertise for you. 

Peace Dudes


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*

I am happy. I found my self on Google today at 43rd place under "promotional tee shirts" and 60th place on Yahoo. I pay nothing.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*

There isn't a single magic way to improve search engine ranking. It's a combination of many things all work together, from friendly URL to sitemap (among many other things). Plus, it takes time for major search engines to index your site.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*



badalou said:


> I am happy. I found my self on Google today at 43rd place under "promotional tee shirts" and 60th place on Yahoo. I pay nothing.


well, i have good news for you Lou. I found you today at g#4 for "custom plastisol transfers".
It even has your name there.

Here is the text from the link: 
"*...* Lou, there was a post here recently with list of *custom transfer* companies. Susan *..."*


have a look, no joke:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&rls=GGLG%2CGGLG%3A2005-39%2CGGLG%3Aen&q=custom+plastisol+transfers


----------



## Clinton (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*



Jasonda said:


> Wow, thanks Clinton. Now I am really depressed! j/k


That was the intent... Actually, I was just sharing MY experience. Hope I didn't depress you too much, but sometimes we must face reality. I'm sure other people have different stories, and I'm dying to hear them.


----------



## Clinton (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*



Rodney said:


> With time and work, most people can get ranked decently for relevant terms.


Exactly my point! My posting was about bringing in the business BEFORE you have had a chance to wait and put in the time. When you're just starting out, and sitting patiently in Google's Sandbox, things don't look very pretty.


----------



## Clinton (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*



LucyRoberts said:


> IF I can rank on keyword searches for the stuff I do, then anyone can.
> 
> Google is my teacher, so is MSN and Yahoo.
> They lay it out for you to learn the basics, provide bundles of resources of how to do it right and how NOT to Pollute the web. *For FREE.*


Absolutely you can. Do share how long it has taken you to rank well. It does take a while.

One thing you have not mentioned is the quality of your traffic. Conversions is what matters most, and I was trying to say that when you fall to the 3rd and 4th pages, your traffic won't convert as well. Ranking is only part of the equation.


----------



## Clinton (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*



badalou said:


> I am happy. I found my self on Google today at 43rd place under "promotional tee shirts" and 60th place on Yahoo. I pay nothing.


I'm curious as to how well your traffic converts. Free listings are not only free, but they provide better traffic.


----------



## Clinton (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*

Look, folks, the essence of my posting is that one cannot expect to see sales, let alone profitability, the first day one opens their online store. As many of you have said, it does take time.

It didn't always used to be that way. When I first started doing business on the Web (in another field), I'd submit my site to Alta Vista, Lycos, Excite and HotBot, and within a couple of days I'd be in a top five position. And that's before Pay-Per-Click was even a glint in Google's eye (oh, that's right; Google didn't even exist then.)

I'm just reminiscing is all. Give a guy a break.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*

sorry Clinton, those days are over.  

all that mumble jumble about SUPA-SEO stuff is history. 

sure, do it right and *Help Keep The Web Clean,* meaning clean code etc. 
as a friend put it the other day, " *you still need to brush your teeth everyday* *".*

Algos and the Social Elements that drive Information Delivery to users today, are a lot smarter than we give them credit for.

I do understand your intentions are good with your post.
Heck, do you want to see some post that get ZERO replies, look at mine. 
Be happy, at least you got some, thanks for the reality check and the EYE opener to the W W W .


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*



Clinton said:


> I'm just reminiscing is all. Give a guy a break.


Clinton, I think the reason everyone seems to be giving you a hard time is that the purpose of your post was not very clear at the beginning. Honestly, when I read it, it seemed like all you wanted to say was how hard it was, and that you shouldn't even bother trying because you will just be broke at the end. A reality check for newbies is good, but helpful tips and encouragement are always better.

P.s. I didn't mean I was actually depressed by what you said - j/k = just kidding.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*

I thought he was trying to sell something at the end LOL


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*

Hey wicked ! 

I search my username, and come up first in Google ! LOL

I traded some photography work for some SEO work, and was coming up 1st under my search words, - for a while. 

So far, I've sold 42 shirts for my first three weeks in business. My site isn't up yet. All the sales so far are from me actually "talking to people", word of mouth type thing. 

I think people have to more creative to get people to their sites, than just SEO stuff. And ya gotta tell everyone what you're doing. 

ie) I walked down the street to get icecream for me and my girl. 
I was wearing a 12 Grain shirt. The girl scooping ice cream said, 
"I like your shirt." 

I said, Thanks, this is one I just bought somewhere, but I'm starting my own line of shirts. 

She said, " Really? I'm the buyer for XXXXX store on bla bla bla Street. Bring in some samples. 

So, I did. She's ordering some, I got my icecream, and everyone is happy !


The End


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*



kentphoto said:


> The End


that is not the end, thats just the start.  LOL

Good stuff.



oh, this is not Lucy, its her father Kent.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*



LucyRoberts said:


> oh, this is not Lucy, its her father Kent.



Thanks Dad. (you owe me 50 bucks)


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*

hey, " dont talk about me while I'm Gone " ....popular song too.  LOL

good idea kent, i think I'll head over to Sicilian Ice Cream, bring my laptop and do SE marketing research there : http://www.yummybaguette.com/magasin.php-id=36.htm and who knows, i might get *Lucky*, ..... get an order too.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*

I thought it was an adv. for Viagra!!! Ya know the guy that cant seem to throw it straight...and boom he is pumping it through the tire every time. Yes its work and yes some get there and some dont...yes all business takes time, internet and whatever and over 50% probably fail within the first two years. Love what you do and do it as best you can.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*



> I thought he was trying to sell something at the end LOL


That's what it started to sound like to me as well. I'm glad it all got clarified.


----------



## Clinton (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*



Vtec44 said:


> I thought he was trying to sell something at the end LOL


Nothing to sell. Just sharing experience. And, no, I wasn't trying to bring anyone down, just sharing how significantly things have changed.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Search Engine Marketing Primer*



Clinton said:


> no, I wasn't trying to bring anyone down, just sharing how significantly things have changed.


you are right, things have changed.

One thing that has changed is that everyone now owns a computer, so the web is used a lot more.

Anyone can sit at the wheel of a computer (regardless of age etc.) and drive it anywhere on the web. As we all know, there is a huge amount of misleading false resources/roads on the web that you can drive into (even by accident) and lose your shirt. This is all on the shoulders of SE and others to BLOCK out these bad sites.

If it was more regulated, like sites would need a License that varifies they are indeed what they proclaim to be and penalties would apply in the event they go beyond the rules, this would ensure a CLEANER web. 

Also, users too should need a Licence to use the web, as they do when they drive their cars. This would ensure that users know the basics as they travel thru the web, safety and other aspects.

This is my opinion and its not what everyone would like to see, Im sure.


----------

